# who was she



## walksalone (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi can anyone help with this, I was lissening to a radio prog a while ago and a female pianist was being interviewed she played classical pieces but also narated love letters or poetry over the music , I have been everywhere asking about this artist but no joy is ther esomeone out there that knows.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

if you recall the station/date, you can look up the program log and discover what you need.

dj


----------



## walksalone (Oct 27, 2009)

ye done all that i was driveing at the time just flicking though channels


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

....sounds like it could be really beautiful! Chuck


----------

